# Stranded Oak Leaf



## thebeginning (Sep 24, 2005)

saw this on top of a bunch of burnt wood.


----------



## JonK (Sep 24, 2005)

Great stuff....again and again and again......and so on.... :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 24, 2005)

excellent!


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 24, 2005)

Very nice!

Eric


----------



## woodsac (Sep 24, 2005)

Just wondering if you sharpened the image? I noticed the white edge around the leaf and it reminded me of oversharpening. Either way, I think the white edge really makes the leaf stand out from the log. Good job!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice photo, like all your black and whites...

... but this is not an oak leaf.

(This would be one




Sorry about the size of the photo, I had downsized it in Photobucket by 50% and it still appears this large on here now, while in Photobucket itself it had become small enough for a whispered aside, which it is meant to be, for I don't want to hijack your thread with anything, believe me.)


----------



## MozzMann (Sep 25, 2005)

Awesome powerfull image  , I wonder how it would look with the leaf in it's natural colouring and the rest of the image B&W. 

Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 25, 2005)

sweet shot, nice lighting and textures mate! good work


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow ! I love this shot. Very nice indeed.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks guys!

woodsac, i always sharpen my images (naturally), but that white edge was actually in the original, just part of the leaf.  

lafoto, i'm afraid you caught me.  I always get that mixed up with oak.  I think it actually might be a sweet gum leaf.  can anyone tell?


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 25, 2005)

very stunning image Daniel!


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks jon!


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 26, 2005)

i'm not sure what kind of leaf it is, but this is a great photo!  Nice work...


----------



## megapaws (Sep 26, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> lafoto, i'm afraid you caught me. I always get that mixed up with oak. I think it actually might be a sweet gum leaf. can anyone tell?


 
I was just poking around my local Goodwill and found a National Audubon Society Pocket Guide to Familiar Trees of North America (east)... and sure enough your leaf is in there Daniel. It is indeed a Sweetgum (Liquidambar styraciflua) leaf.

Identification: Leaves shiny dark green above, paler below; maplelike, with 5 or 7 fine-pointed lobes and sawtoothed edges; base notched; turning reddish in fall.
Habitat: Valleys, lowerslopes and mixed woodlands with moist soils
Range: SW.Connecticut to central Florida, west to S.Illinois and E.Texas; to 3000'

Great shot - and great mystery!


----------



## Chiller (Sep 26, 2005)

Killer shot .  The black and white rocks.   Well done.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 26, 2005)

Wonderful Daniel  You have a eye for natural things and do wonderful work bringing them to life!!!


----------



## Mansi (Sep 26, 2005)

gorgeous :thumbsup:

neat tones.. beautifully rendered


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice!  I love the overall look of this

Pamela


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks you all!

megapaws, thanks for confirming the leaf type


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Sep 27, 2005)

Love it

AR


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 28, 2005)

Lovely lighting!

I always like your stuff .


----------

